# Review: Polar Lights 1/25 Batmobile Snap Kit



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a fresh-out-of-the-box look at the new Polar Lights Batmobile.
I'm not generally one for snap kits or cars for that matter, but in this package it seems PL did something really sweet!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

That actually does look rather nice. Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The paint job and striping are spectacular. I am currently detailing out the interior and hope to have it together in a few days. As I posted in a previous thread, unless Polar Lights includes a pre painted body with opening hood and trunk, I think I will stay with the snap kit. I assume the interior will be pretty much the same in both kits. I just don't think I could do justice to the car with the striping decals. Also notice the engine engraving on the undercarriage is a jet turbine whereas the glue kit shows a standard Ford V8. I believe Polar Lights is opting for the real car (a modified Futura concept car).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Great Review!*

Looks like a better kit than most of us thought it would be. Thanks!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I find you contempt for "Snap Together " kits,disturbing.........


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

At one time, "snap tight" kits didn't mean high-quality, intricate kits. That hasn't been true for quite a few years now, but even so, I think a lot of people still will skip over a snap-model and find out later it was a really good kit. A lingering bias to another time, so to speak.... I'm guilty of it, too.

However, this kit looks REAL good. Pre-finished, so it can be done quickly! I could set a new record! LOL!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice review, as usual. Thanks for taking the time, Sir! This one is on my list! Awesome!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I picked up the kit today. Here are some comments on the kit. 

The beacon is two parts. The main body is a chrome part with a clear cap on top. Not very light friendly. One would have to hollow out the part and then drill out the individual windows to light it. Oh well, maybe the glue kit will have a frame with a clear insert. 

The pinstriping is not very red. It's more of an orange color. It definately does not match the red color shown on the box. This was the same problem the small 1/64 Hotwheels had, not sure of the 1/16 version though. I think my kit was opened at the hobby shop as it had some fingerprints on the body. Washing the body in a mild bath took care of this. 

I also noticed that there are no parts 71, 72 and 96 in the kit. They are probably interior parts as that's what this tree holds. These may be reserved for the glue kit. The numbers are on the trees, but no parts. The instructions do not call out those numbers either. 

Be very careful adding the bat spinners to the wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Open the holes in the wheel for the pin on the back of the bat spinner to go into. Open it enough for it to slip into and then glue it. If the fit is too tight you may break a bat wing off trying to press it into the wheel. I had one snap. It didn't break off the body completey but it cracked. A small drop of CA and careful bending back up with the tip of my Xacto took care of it. 

Overall I am quite happy with the kit. I have decided not to light it though. I will build it OOB with a fair amount of Bare Metal Foil thrown in. If the glue kit has the same solid chrome beacon I may try and cast it in clear resin for lighting. 

While not my favorite Batmobile I am very happy to have added it to my collection. Recomended.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

robiwon said:


> I picked up the kit today. Here are some comments on the kit.
> 
> The pinstriping is not very red. It's more of an orange color. It definately does not match the red color shown on the box. This was the same problem the small 1/64 Hotwheels had, not sure of the 1/16 version though.
> Recomended.


I think this is a problem in general when placing a red decal or striping on a black car. It turns orange because it is not opaque enough. The black alters the red to look orange.
I had a black 79 Camaro when I was 18. It was "my" Batmobile and I put red pinstripe tape along the wheel wells and along the rockers. Darn stuff looked orange! I went back and carefully doubled up the tape and it then looked more red than orange.

I was gonna wait for the glue kit but I am sold on this one too!

Gotta get both!

Max Bryant


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just completed the snap Batmobile. I detailed out the interior using Bare Metal Foil and paint and it came out really well. The rest of the kit went together smoothly. As for the striping, in the actual car photos, the stripes are not pure red but rather a vermillion orange red. The kit's striping may be a bit too orange, but it still looks good and fairly accurate and that's good enough for me. Also, good advice from robiwon regarding the wheel bat spinners. I recognized this problem early on and drilled out the holes slightly and superglued the spinners. Also, do not install the spinners until after you press the wheels onto the metal axels.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

robiwon said:


> I picked up the kit today. Here are some comments on the kit.
> 
> The beacon is two parts. The main body is a chrome part with a clear cap on top. Not very light friendly. One would have to hollow out the part and then drill out the individual windows to light it. Oh well, maybe the glue kit will have a frame with a clear insert.
> 
> ...


It can be done.......also these are rims and tires from the Fireball 500 car,and it is lowered.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Model Man, You repeat yourself about 10 times in your review of this kit. At over 7 minutes, I would expect an actual build review. The spinning model box at the beginning is a little much.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Rotwang said:


> Model Man, You repeat yourself about 10 times in your review of this kit. At over 7 minutes, I would expect an actual build review. The spinning model box at the beginning is a little much.


Modelman (Tom) also does a good review and is a nice guy as well. He's done a number of reviews and are always enjoyable to watch. He's also done some build ups and shown them. He's also been on Hobbytalk far longer than you. Give him a break.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

It's all cool, GS. 

Rotwang, Thank you for critiquing as it's the only way to get better.

Yes I repeat myself at times. I also make a conscious effort not to say 'so' and 'uh', but they still slip in often. 

The opening sequence is a standard length I'm plugging graphics into. I did feel it was a little too long on this one, but time was short as I wanted to release it with Round 2's newsletter the other day. On bigger boxes with more info to show off, the timing is very good. I try to fill it out as best as possible and make it as visually compelling as possible. I liked the roving spotlights in this case, but they could have used another day of work, like the rest of the video.

And my reviews are getting better the more I do. Some of my earliest reviews (and build vids too) were utterly terrible. I can't bear to watch that stuff these days. A couple years from now, this video will be very primitive by future standards and just as difficult to watch as my vids of 3yrs ago.

In the immortal words of King Crimson, "I'm not a Model Man. Not a savior or a saint. Imperfect in a word, make no mistake."

To everybody, certainly my thanks. If you liked this vid, or it helped your decision to buy it, please let R2 know. That kind of thing matters to them and as we know, Jamie spent a lot time on this kit. 

And if you have particular AMT/MPC/PL kits you want me to review, let them know that too! (I made a short list of my own for them, but have a few more reviews backlogged at this point (1701B, K-7, Pilgrim Observer, KBoP and Spider-Man.)) Their new marketing director, Meg Richmond, is the one to contact. I think her email is in the newsletter. :wave:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Model Man for the review. Just completed the Batmobile last night and it came out great. Round2/Polar Lights did a great job on this kit. For those who complain that being a snap kit its too easy or not detailed, I beg to differ. I spent a great deal of time detailing the interior and the results look fantastic. Although I wll buy the glue version when it comes out, I doubt I will be able to accurately do the striping, at least not as good as the pre paint. Keep up the good work. Look forward to your next review.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

One additional thing, Model Man. Thanks for the King Crimson quote. It's the first time I have heard anyone quote them in over 30 years. Big fan. Saw them live 2x back in the day. I think that quote pretty much sums up our experiences in this hobby.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great review. I built mine OOB , just detailed the interior by painting and foil. The results are very nice. looking forward to the glue kit.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3810319#post3810319


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the great review Tom! I knew the glue version was coming out, didn't realize this version was coming out, looks good enough and after your review, I just may get it. It looks great and saves having to lay down gloss black which is one of the hardest colors to lay down decently and then saves having to do the stripes. 

Looking forward to more of your reviews and I'm keeping an eye on your auctions as well.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I got a pinstriping trick from a guy called Chop at The Clubhouse, who has built a LOT of great Batmobile kits. I think he said for years it was all he built, as a nice little side business. 

He just bought red pinstriping or electrical tape (I don't remember which he said he preferred), and carefully cut it into thin strips to put on the car body, once the paint has been allowed to cure at least for a week or so. 

I bought a little pack of different colored electrical tapes which had a red roll, and cut and pinstriped a Batmobile garage kit several years ago. This goes down surprisingly well even around the curves. After about three days it seems to be permanently affixed to the car body. 

When you are first putting it on the car though, you can carefully put the tape on or pull it off and safely correct mistakes. Just so long as you let the paint cure long enough before you begin the striping! And also it's not as easy to tear, as a decal would be.

Don't be afraid to cut it thin enough. I didn't start out with cutting it thin enough due to nervousness, but I soon realized after doing some of the end stripes, that it would look better if I did. I think I had to carefully hand paint just a very few short lengths of the stripes, because the strips I cut at first were a bit too wide to conform correctly. 

The thinner you get it (closer to what looks good in scale) the better it will conform to the curves. And the straight lines will work really well. It looks neatly done, as long as you can carefully cut straight lines through the tape with scissors. The scissors-cut gives nice straight, smooth edges to the stripes. 

I was happy with my results then, but know I will be happier with the stripes on the glue kit when I build it, due to my having tried out this technique on a Batmobile already.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks, Bruce!

That hint is a real keeper!

Larry


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's a modified version of the above tip. Take a length of red electrical tape and stick it to a piece of glass, ceramic tile, or even a cutting mat. Then use a metal ruler and Xacto blade to cut even strips.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

This would work:
http://www.rcplanet.com/Pactra_Trim_Tape_Red_p/pactt24.htm
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCY79&P=M
http://www.houseofhobbies.com/patrta.html


----------

